# inexpensive soap boxes???



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Ive looked everywhere for a cheap soap box. Is there a vendor you like?? thanks, dorit


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Google.com put in soap box templet, make them out of cardstock until you sell enough to purchase food paper. What is nice about making your own is that you don't just have white or kraft cut outs, you can punch out your own cut outs and print anything you want on your boxes. I did one with wallpaper marijuana leaves for my Please Don't Smoke the Soap....and did another pink box with a big pig on it for my Not your Mama's Lard Soap.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Vicki, do you still cut out and make boxes when you sell them dressed? It seems awfully labor intensive. dorit


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

If you have a criket or pazzles machine you can cut these out yourself with the machines.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I make boxes for special occasions only, weddings, and favors. Now mostly for my penis soaps. Vicki


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

To be squeeky clean? Dorit


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> I make boxes for special occasions only, weddings, and favors. Now mostly for my penis soaps. Vicki


I have to ask...What? LOL
I know it shows my sheltered life. LOL
Linda


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Actually there is a fair amount of business in erotic soap, I looked into it. but they sold for less than $4 and made it not worth it, but anyone interested, I only found two molds. Dorit


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Yup! There is that kind of soaps out there!I had to laugh when i first read about it here too!


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

:blush


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

back to soap boxes...What does a soap box look like? Could you post a pic please?
:soap dictionary definition...and I know this isn't what you're talking about. Linda


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Go to Elements Bath and Body and click on soap boxes or copy and paste this address:
file:///Users/doritpittman/Desktop/Lg%20Soap%20Box:%20Kraft%20Oval,%20Soap%20Boxes%20%7C%20Elements%20Bath%20and%20Body.webarchive
Dorit


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Some of those are real cute. Thanks, Linda


----------

